# Electrical port on long 460



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

Can someone tell me what the outlet is on the right side of dash console is.. looks like a 12 volt accessory plug ..


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Tony K. said:


> Can someone tell me what the outlet is on the right side of dash console is.. looks like a 12 volt accessory plug ..


It is a Hella style 12 volt euro outlet. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony K. (Jun 21, 2020)

gasmith10 said:


> It is a Hella style 12 volt euro outlet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was racking my brain trying to figure it out..


----------

